

Most used UI Components – of web applications - logeshpaul

Almost most of the UI components you use in your web applications as a collection.<p>Why name UI Components?<p>There is a misleading word used in the industry. Let&#x27;s say you need a image carousel.<p>You search in google and find out one which fits your needs &amp; the name of it is jQuery Carousel you call it a jQuery plugin to your web application. It&#x27;s not just jQuery, its a combination of HTML, CSS and JS.<p>It&#x27;s just a UI Component Plugin which uses jQuery instead of javascript, and that&#x27;s where the idea of creating a repo for UI components arise.
======
logeshpaul
[https://github.com/logeshpaul/UI-
Components](https://github.com/logeshpaul/UI-Components)

~~~
beyti
Wouldn't it be nice if you could've provided the licenses accordingly. eg:
iCheck (MIT license)

~~~
logeshpaul
@beyti: Agree, Added now!

~~~
beyti
Actually I was asking if you could've provided the licenses for the listed UI
components foreach, not a license to your list (:

Since you've created a nice list, it would be lovely if one can tell which
ones he can use by the licenses at first glance.

